# Old man, new member.



## jagstd (Apr 9, 2012)

First off a BIG thank you to all the incredible information, advice and instruction that can be found on this board.

I have been lifting since my JR High Football days of the early 80's... and very much appreciate and respect each and every member on this board.

After taking months to read up, kind of getting a feeling for who's who for both board members and reps, I ordered some gear with MLG.  Being a new guy i know this is not exactly a ringing endorsement, but EVERYTHING i read in regards to MLG are 100% on point!  Easy to use, fast delivery and agreeable customer service.  I felt i just had to give a shout out!

Anyway back to the board and being new.

I look forward to interacting with all and giving any words of wisdom i can from decades of training, sweating, bleeding, limping, cussing, laughing and GROWING!!


Peace and God Bless,

Jagstd


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2012)

jagstd, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Arra (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 11, 2012)

welcome


----------

